# 4/23/07 Testing the new gear.



## Icefisher15 (Apr 24, 2007)

Got out to the pond again after work today and got to test out the awesome jig and craw that I won in the giveaway from Jim (thanks again) and also got to try out the calcutta dc with the legend croix. Got an alright bass and the first fish on the jig which happened to be a cat, had one other bass on but was letting it fight for a while on the new setup before it let loose, still was fun though. Heres a couple pics.

First Fish on the new setup

First Fish on the new jig


O yea, also lost the chatterbait  as well as a brand new terminator spinnerbait the day before.... braid with line shock...it sucks


----------



## Jim (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats on catching the fish! What a nice looking jig! :wink: Sterling would be proud.

You like the DC?


----------



## Icefisher15 (Apr 24, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Congrats on catching the fish! What a nice looking jig! :wink: Sterling would be proud.
> 
> You like the DC?




O yea, its awesome so far, very smooth when fighting the little fish i caught.


----------



## dampeoples (Apr 24, 2007)

Congrats! Didn't know they would catch catfish 

Speakign of kitties...fished last weekend, caught a 'bass' that I thought was gonna be a MONSTER. Tuens out, after much rod-bending and drag peeling that it was a catfish, tail hooked on a crank


----------

